# Looking for Encarta for the Mac



## Supercooled (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm new to the Mac and wondered if Microsoft or any has released an Encyclopedia for OSX. Encarta was great for XP but I would like to avoid running dual OS when possible. Software also work more elegantly on the Mac.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You can look into the Encyclopædia Britannica Ultimate Reference Suite 2007 DVD by Avanquest. It's Universal.

There's also World Book


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

May I suggest you just use the Internet?

Wikipedia
Columbia Encyclopedia
Encarta online
Encyclopaedia Britannica Online
World Book Encyclopedia Online

I found all of the above on the first page of results from a Google search for "free encyclopedia". Please note that some of those may require you pay to get access to their full library.

Encyclopedia's on CDROM have been obsoleted by the Internet which can provide more timely articles and can be continually updated. However, the researcher must be cautious about which sources he/she trusts. Always a good idea to confirm facts from more than one trusted source.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

World Book 07..nice software.


----------

